# Games zu verschenken!



## castor123 (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich habe gestern beim humble bundle german edition zugeschlagen:

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Wie so oft, interessieren mich aber nicht alle Spiele und bevor die für mich uninteressanten Titel in meiner Steam Bibliothek versauern, verschenke ich sie lieber.
Folgende Titel hätte ich noch anzubieten:

Beatbuddy - Tale of the Guardians
The Great Jitters: Pudding Panic
Tiny&Big in Grandpas Leftovers
Crazy Machines 2
The Guild II Collection

Bei Interesse einfach hier posten welchen Titel ihr gern hättet. 
Dann schicke ich dem ersten der sich auf ein Spiel meldet den Humble Bundle Geschenk-Link.

MfG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2014)

The Guild II Collection hätte ich gern


----------



## Bennz (7. Juni 2014)

Crazy Machines 2. super aktion


----------



## pcfreak12 (7. Juni 2014)

The Great Jitters: Pudding Panic hätte ich gerne


----------



## Da_Vid (7. Juni 2014)

Über Beatbuddy würd ich mich freuen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. Juni 2014)

Tiny&Big in Grandpas Leftovers wenns geht.  Finde ich nett von dir.


----------



## castor123 (7. Juni 2014)

So, damit wären alle Spiele vergeben. Ich hoffe es funktioniert alles und die Games bringen freude 

@ Da_Vid: Ich kann dir keine private Nachricht schicken, soll ich den Link hier posten? Dann musste dich aber beeilen, dass ihn dir niemand wegschnappt ^^
Oder vllt per email?


----------



## Da_Vid (7. Juni 2014)

kannst du es vielleicht nochmal probieren? (hab da jetzt in den Einstellungen gewerkt) ansonsten -> david.bodenbrunner@gmail.com  Danke dir =D


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2014)

Ich missbrauche den Thread mal, wenn das in Ordnung ist, den ich hab ebenfalls noch ein paar Games aus älteren Bundels die sonst keiner wollte bzw. schon jeder hatte.



Limbo
Trine 2: Complete Story
Prototype
Brazen Prototype (Keine Ahnung was das ist, den ich kann es in Steam nicht finden)
Guardians of Middle-earth
Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure DLC
Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit
Batman™: Arkham Origins DLC (Keine Ahnung welches das war)
Mortal Kombat Kollection
The Lord of the Rings Online: Steely Dawn Starter Pack


Die Keys/Links könnt ihr entweder per PN oder Steam bekommen.

PS: Ihr müsst mich in Steam auch anschreiben wenn ich euch annehme da ihr was von mir wollt und nicht ich von euch


----------



## GxGamer (7. Juni 2014)

Schenkungen sind ebenfalls nur im Marktplatz erlaubt.

-Closed-


----------

